# [workaround] Can't Merge loop-aes with Kernels After 2.6.36

## tuber

Has anyone managed to emerge loop-aes 3.6b with a kernel after 2.6.36? I've tried a handful without any success. The latest one is with linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1, and I get the following:

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1'

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/tmp/portage/sys-fs/loop-aes-3.6b/work/loop-AES-v3.6b/tmp-d-kbuild/patched-loop.c', needed by `/tmp/portage/sys-fs/loop-aes-3.6b/work/loop-AES-v3.6b/tmp-d-kbuild/patched-loop.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/portage/sys-fs/loop-aes-3.6b/work/loop-AES-v3.6b/tmp-d-kbuild] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Last edited by tuber on Sat Feb 25, 2012 7:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

sys-fs/loop-aes-3.6e builds fine, I can reproduce the error you are getting with 3.6b.

----------

## tuber

I generally don't use ~ARCH, but in this case, I'll make an exception as it seems to work. Thanks.

----------

